# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Большой Адронный Коллайдер

## Макcим

На ютубе появилась инсценировка предстоящего конца света в предверии запуска коллайдера http://youtube.com/watch?v=x-n1Zwbop2Y

P.S.: Впечатляет

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Это фильм, снятый BBC (вроде бы) просто как варианты опасности различных ситуаций

----------


## Макcим

То-то я думаю знакомые кадры. Где-то уже показывали.

----------


## Arkadiy

Видел этот фильм около года назад по немецкому телевидению, причём тогда показывали несколько таких фильмов подрят, с теми же главными актёрами, но и с другими сценариями армагедона, один из них был ещё: "утечка" смертельного вируса из лаборотории

----------


## Макcим

> Видел этот фильм около года назад по немецкому телевидению


Название не подскажите?

----------


## Quazar

> Название не подскажите?


"Обитель зла"?  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

Таки не запустили коллайдер.
Еще поживем маленько  :Cheesy:

----------


## Geser

Угу, до осени  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

По мне так, у них проблемы с финансированием. Чистой воды, шантаж мировой общественности, не будет денег на проект - сделаем большой "бум".  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

С чего ты взял? Они его уже построили.

----------


## SuperBrat

> С чего ты взял? Они его уже построили.


Акромя стройки, надо еще что-то и кушать.  :Wink:  Академгородку стоит поучиться пиару своих проектов, там, я думаю, таких коллайдеров поболее будет.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Название не подскажите?


Кажись так:

"BBC: Конец света. 4 сценария апокалипсиса" или "End Day"

Вот тут можно глянуть все части (смотри справа, в related videos), но на английском:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63P0D...eature=related

----------


## Макcим

Спасибо!

----------


## Quazar

> "BBC: Конец света. 4 сценария апокалипсиса" или "End Day"


Главный герой поразительно смахивает на Гордона Фримена  :Huh:

----------


## Макcим

http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b3276.shtml

----------


## Ярик

ждем 10 сентября. это будет большой прорыв в науке
в Сарове потирают руки от нетерпения ))

----------


## priv8v

> в Сарове потирают руки от нетерпения


ждете когда европа на воздух взлетит?..

----------


## Гриша

@
*priv8v*

Свое отношение к Грузии здесь не нужно показывать.

----------


## priv8v

@ Гриша
да без Б  :Smiley:   - убрал предложение
ЗЫ: а почему не сказали про отношение к европе? :Cheesy:

----------


## Гриша

Потому,что пока на лицо конфликт с этой страной и высказывать свое отношение к этой проблеме здесь не самое подходящее место.

P.S. От коллайдера всем может быть не весело...

----------


## priv8v

если бы был хоть какой-то относительно большой шанс "взлететь на воздух", то эту махину бы запустить бы не дали и не дадут...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> если бы был хоть какой-то относительно большой шанс "взлететь на воздух", то эту махину бы запустить бы не дали и не дадут...


Предлагаю сделать ставки  :Smiley:  
На самом деле стоит посмотреть на небо - на солнце идет непрерыная термоядерная реакция (и черт знает сколько еще всяких реакций), огромная гравитация и т.п., и что - за миллионы лет не было столкновений частиц с такими скоростями и энергиями ?

----------


## Гриша

Были и есть,только пока этим всем управляет природа в естественном цикле,а теперь до этого дозебрился человек и результат может быть непредсказуем  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Несколько дней назад меня просили в школе поставить компьютер, в кабинете физики. Пока форматировался диск (200 гигов, разбивать не стали  :Smiley: ) Я спросил преподавателя что он думает про коллайдер. Перескажу по памяти: "Наш трехмерный мир, может являться "вкладышем" в других пространствах (4-мерное, 5-мерное и т.д.), разделителями служат некие границы, которых мы не видим. Предположительно эту границу можно пройти на скорости, превышающую скорость света, а что может быть за этой границей ни кому не известно. Что касается коллайдера, то он поломается ибо есть ещё люди, которым хочется жить  :Smiley: "

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> на солнце идет непрерыная термоядерная реакция


Так это на солнце... Там другая гравитация, другая атмосфера, другие температуры и возможно другие реакции (которых нет на земле) контролируют такие столкновения.

----------


## ruuln

Так его запустили ,или еще нет?
Все переносят и переносят дату!

----------


## Макcим

Я так понял что да, 10 сентября пройдут первые столкновения с малой энергией.

----------


## priv8v

> Предлагаю сделать ставки


спорю на 30 баллов своей репы, что мы не взлетим на воздух :Cheesy: 
)))

----------


## zerocorporated

> спорю на 30 баллов своей репы, что мы не взлетим на воздух
> )))


 :Smiley:  плюс тут в том что если вы проиграете репутация уже не будет играть некакого значения

----------


## priv8v

хм... :Cheesy:  
но рассчет все-таки на выигрыш) :Cool:

----------


## vaber

Сомневаюсь, что частицы даже в недрах Солнца разгоняются до таких скоростей, до которых можно их разогнать в этом коллайдере...вот при взрыве Сверхновой - это более вероятно  :Smiley: .
maxim, что касается фразы твоего преподавателя физики, то ранее бытовало мнение,ч то если разогнаться до скорости свыше световой время пойдет обратным ходом  :Smiley: . Это вытекает из формулы Эйнштейна. Но на самом деле скорости большей, чем скорости света быть не может. А про четвертое измерение он имел введу время. Есть даже такое сравнение. Был абсолютно плоский мир - двухмерный. На нем жили точки. Одну точку наказали, обвели ее кругом и запретили выходить за его границы. Потом стали уменьшать диаметр круга и уменьшать. В итоге точке ничего не оставалось сделать как подпрыгнуть  :Smiley: . И она оказалась в третьем измерении. Вот предполагается, что четвертое измерение - это время.

----------


## Макcим

Вполне возможно, что я не правильно понял.

----------


## maXmo

Хыы… не, давайте всё-таки делать ставки. И не на репу, на бабки. Если пипл хочет верить журналюгам больше, чем учебникам по физике, пусть платит за это рублём. Авось, чему-нить научится.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Вот люди, сначала придумают, а потом думают.
Если по мне, так я не считаю, что после запуска коллайдера он всю планету под ноль отформатит, по крайней мере хочется верить.

maXmo, а если я поставлю на то, что коллайдер - это зло, то кто мне потом за это заплатит-то? Невыгодно получается, батенька  :Smiley:  Так уж, если помирать, то чтобы обидно за то, что бабки не получишь, не было.

----------


## maXmo

> maXmo, а если я поставлю на то, что коллайдер - это зло, то кто мне потом за это заплатит-то? Невыгодно получается, батенька  Так уж, если помирать, то чтобы обидно за то, что бабки не получишь, не было.


На том свете воздастся  :Cheesy: 

Гораздо интереснее вариант, когда никто не помрёт.

----------


## Белый Сокол

> На том свете воздастся 
> 
> Гораздо интереснее вариант, когда никто не помрёт.


Не только интереснее, но и предпочтительнее  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

кстати, запуск сегодня, да?

----------


## santy

пока что репетиция по управлению встречными пучками. Основная "встреча" намечается, вроде в октябре.

----------


## maXmo

http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/k/akuaku/bac.jpg

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> пока что репетиция по управлению встречными пучками. Основная "встреча" намечается, вроде в октябре.


значит пока живем  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Крупнейший в мире ускоритель элементарных частиц - Большой адронный коллайдер  – снова сломался и вновь будет запущен не ранее весны будущего года. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Европейской организацией ядерных исследований.

Далее на vesti.ru >>

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Крупнейший в мире ускоритель элементарных частиц - Большой адронный коллайдер  – снова сломался


если честно, меня пугает тот факт что его ещё толком не запускали, а он уже ломается....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А вдруг это диверсия

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> если честно, меня пугает тот факт что его ещё толком не запускали, а он уже ломается....


Это хорошо. Практика показывает, что если сложное электронное устройство сразу после сборки начинает работать как положено, то это не к добру  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

В тему  :Smiley: 
http://2ch.ru/b/src/1222273651682.jpg

----------


## Geser

> В тему 
> http://2ch.ru/b/src/1222273651682.jpg


HTTP 404 - File not found.

----------


## anton_dr

Угу, видимо потёрли уже  :Sad:

----------


## ananas

> А вдруг это диверсия


И диверсии устраивает Он, мешая проникнуть к истокам первоздания.

----------


## Макcим

> Это хорошо. Практика показывает, что если сложное электронное устройство сразу после сборки начинает работать как положено, то это не к добру


Я вот думал, чего это в ЦЕРНе так радовались 10 сентября, вроде эксперименты ещё не проводили, только запустили сам коллайдер. Потом представил как пишется коллективно ядро линукса и какую радость испытывает народ, когда поделка собирается, при этом не важно, что спустя какое-то время после релиза в ней находят баги.

----------


## borka

Сын нашел в интернете: 
"У физиков есть традиция. Каждые 16 миллиардов лет они собираются вместе и запускают большой адронный коллайдер" (с)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Гриша

Не отмазывайся  :Wink: 

Баш рулит  :Cheesy:

----------


## borka

> Не отмазывайся 
> Баш рулит


А шо такое "баш"?  :Smiley: 

ЗЫЖ На Баш не хожу, а где сын нашел - не признался.  :Wink:

----------


## Гриша

Он с тобой в сговоре  :Smiley: 

Что такое Баш смотри в Репе  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## borka

> Он с тобой в сговоре


Гм... Кто - он? Баш, сын или коллайдер?  :Smiley: 




> Что такое Баш смотри в Репе


Еще раз - гм... Спасибо, конечно, но я действительно туда не хожу.  :Smiley:  Один раз (достаточно давно) я цитировал Баш полдня, и полдня ржали всем отделом. Естественно, никто ничего не сделал, и Шеф смотрел на это без восторга.  :Wink:  Поэтому больше ни-ни.  :Smiley:  Никаких Башей...

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Лазал по другой тематике,  да наткнулся (подобное уже было, но в рисунках)..

----------


## Макcим

В экспериментах с коллайдером зафиксировано необъяснимое явление http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b3563.shtml

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> В экспериментах с коллайдером зафиксировано необъяснимое явление http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b3563.shtml


А коллайдер тут причем ?

----------


## Макcим

Это не мне вопрос. Я всего лишь поделился ссылкой на новость.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А коллайдер тут причем ?


так в коллайдере заметили ))) только не в большом адронном, а в каком-то ещё

----------


## SuperBrat

Как правильно поздороваться.



> Добрый вечер, люди с высшим образованием и те, кто огульно аплодировал запуску большого адронного коллайдера.


"Фёдор Двинятин" ©

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну и немного юмора на эту тему  :Wink: 
http://life.ru/video/6050

----------

